# Guide would not upload this am



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Wondering if anyone else had a guide upload problem this AM? Tried 4 times to allow an upload and each time it appeared to complete but then no guide info or program info in the info bar. Finally did hard reboot (power cord) and it loaded correctly. I also have a 921 which is cursed, but both my 811s have been relatively trouble free. This is the first time I had to reboot an 811.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Guide problems? The 811 has guide problems? No way!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like what you ran into was the "No Info" bug. This is a known issues and depending on how you use your 811 you can see it more frequently. Using the EPG to switch channels does help reduce the frequency of this defect.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Guess I have just been lucky in the past, thanks for the info.
k


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

kckucera said:


> ...no guide info or program info in the info bar. Finally did hard reboot (power cord) and it loaded correctly...


Definately the "No Info" bug.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Why is it called a 'bug'? It is becoming a little friend that tells me its wanted. I hope receiver abuse is not a felony.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

kckucera said:


> Wondering if anyone else had a guide upload problem this AM? Tried 4 times to allow an upload and each time it appeared to complete but then no guide info..1.


Your problem is that you are trying to force an "upload". Dish does not want you to "upload" anything. If you will do a "download" instead, I think you will find your problem is solved. Think of it like this: The satellite is up there; you are down here. The guide info come _down_ from the satellite, therefor, it is called a "download".

Hope this helps.

:sure:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Nick said:


> Your problem is that you are trying to force an "upload". Dish does not want you to "upload" anything. If you will do a "download" instead, I think you will find your problem is solved. Think of it like this: The satellite is up there; you are down here. The guide info come _down_ from the satellite, therefor, it is called a "download".
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> :sure:


You mean that we're not too kick it to the moon


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe if we do an, "upload" to E* it might just do the 811 some good :lol:


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I often see "No info" on my guide from the 811.  Seems to happen most frequently after midnight Pacific Time. 

Maybe my 811 wants to go to sleep and I'm keeping it up too late. 

Larry
SF


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

No, it is a known bug. From what I have heard the next version has corrected that.


----------

